# Looking for this wallpaper



## stolenphot0 (Jun 20, 2011)

its from the Gingeritis ROM (among others) and I have Googled and can't find it. I hate asking about wallpapers but really want to use this one until I can use one of my own. So anyone have a link?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

hmm, im not farmiliar with it, but if it is in the rom itsellf, you could probably extract it and then rename rosie.apk (in system/app) to rosie.zip, extract it, and see if it is in there. I havnt messed with sense, but i believe that is where they are stored. If not, i would check /system/media


----------



## stolenphot0 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks IRONMatt - I'll give that a go tonight


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Ill get it for ya when I get home.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

